# bulking up diet advice



## Pagey12 (Aug 15, 2011)

just started a Dbol cycle and was wondering what the optimum diet would be?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Eat, eat and more eating


----------



## Pagey12 (Aug 15, 2011)

haha  is there a limit as such? or any particular food to stay away from?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

You should know this before you starting taking steroids. Diet is priority number one.

You should read the sticky in the diet and nutrition section, Formulating your Diet for Beginners, good place to start.


----------



## Pagey12 (Aug 15, 2011)

ye i had a good idea its just i cant prepare my food for myself at the moment so i have a hard choice when it comes to meal times


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know you've only just joined the forum, so no doubt you have not searched. But do it, there is alot of info on this forum.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Pagey12 said:


> ye i had a good idea its just i cant prepare my food for myself at the moment so i have a hard choice when it comes to meal times


Well if your diet isn't sorted you won't grow on dbol anyway. What is your diet like?


----------



## Pagey12 (Aug 15, 2011)

been eating 3 square meals a day mainly protien lots of salad and veg i no the basics just dont know if i am having enough thats all and i take 2-3 shakes a day


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Pagey12 said:


> been eating 3 square meals a day mainly protien lots of salad and veg i no the basics just dont know if i am having enough thats all and i take 2-3 shakes a day


From that it seriously doesn't sound like you know the basics. What about carbs? Pre/PWO nutrition? Timings? BMR? You need to read that sticky, formulate a diet and put it up. Work out how many calories you need and in what proportions. That sticky tells you how to do that. If you put your diet up here after ding that I will point you in the right direction.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

post some details about urself mate and we'll try n help ya out. age/weight/diet/training


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> post some details about urself mate and we'll try n help ya out. age/weight/diet/training


On a side note mate, where do you train? I'm in Dundee myself.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Post your diet up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

niall01 said:


> On a side note mate, where do you train? I'm in Dundee myself.


haha ur th first iv seen from the D! im with the council mate you?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lol at you lot. Post, pre workout nutrition blah blah blah....

If the guy gets some decent meals with higher then need cals and his 3 mass shakes and trains hard, he will grow. Yeah, it wont be optimum, but it will still be more than enough.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha ur th first iv seen from the D! im with the council mate you?


Me too. Douglas.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol at you lot. Post, pre workout nutrition blah blah blah....
> 
> If the guy gets some decent meals with higher then need cals and his 3 mass shakes and trains hard, he will grow. Yeah, it wont be optimum, but it will still be more than enough.


Mate, all I am doing is encouraging him to learn some of the basics. Agreed he will grow if he eats over maintenance. Pre and post workout nurtition is not the holy grail but it is worth knowing about IMO.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

All you need to do mate is check out the info on this site, do a little research, get the basics right, and learn from there.

Powehouse is right to a degree, but if your diet not right, when you come of Dbol you will lose more of your gains if your eating isnt right


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

niall01 said:


> Mate, all I am doing is encouraging him to learn some of the basics. Agreed he will grow if he eats over maintenance. Pre and post workout nurtition is not the holy grail but it is worth knowing about IMO.


a good point well made.

But some of these guys bang on "you havent got a clue" with no idication they do judging by the avi's. Alright, im no moster, but ive been able to add some muscle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Me too. Douglas.


usually disc, olympia & lochee for me. how old r u?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

For simplicity while you research, eat your bodyweight (lbs) x 20. This is just a guide to the amount of calories needed when bulking then you need to break it down into macros, 40/40/20 is a common starting point. In case you dont know 40/40/20 is the percentages of protein, carbs and fats to equal your calculated calories.

This info is basic but should help get you started on the right track. Good Luck!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> a good point well made.
> 
> But some of these guys bang on "you havent got a clue" with no idication they do judging by the avi's. Alright, im no moster, but ive been able to add some muscle.


So they do mate, and the details people go into is ridiculous sometimes, micromanaging tiny details. I am a macros man personally - if it's in the macros, fine!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> usually disc, olympia & lochee for me. how old r u?


29 mate.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

niall01 said:


> Mate, all I am doing is encouraging him to learn some of the basics. Agreed he will grow if he eats over maintenance. Pre and post workout nurtition is not the holy grail but it is worth knowing about IMO.


I personally don't agree with gear use with absolutely no idea on nutrition needs myself. Why have the added risk that AAS/PEDs entail if you are gonna get very little from them?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I personally don't agree with gear use with absolutely no idea on nutrition needs myself. Why have the added risk that AAS/PEDs entail if you are gonna get very little from them?


I don't at all either mate, but the guy has already started so no point lecturing him. But you are absolutely right, what are the chances of this guy having exploited any natty growth? Zero.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to correct subforum


----------

